# Mental Bloc - IC



## Committed Hero (Oct 1, 2007)

Ash and Lex

Desiderio’s is an upscale restaurant downtown, favored by upwardly mobile workers for power meetings and multiple-martini lunches.  Lex has noon reservations with an attorney named Howard Perdue, the contact who has promised him quick relief from his legal troubles.

Ash is sizing up her latest mark, a venture capitalist who comes here to woo new money.  Every Tuesday he's at the restaurant by himself, however.  

Reed

You have met with a representative of "the guru" on five occasions; an older man named Howard.  He's convinced you that the organization he represents works to help Actives, as they call psionically active people like yourself.  Actually, things have proceeded slower than you had expected because they have apparently been willing to abode by your concerns about privacy.  Finally they have agreed to let you accompany Howard to meet a potential recruit.

He called your cel at 10:00 to arrange to meet you in front of the VA hospital at 11.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 1, 2007)

"And to start with...madam?" the waiter inquires.

_Heh, I bet you'd just love for me to order wine and give you an excuse to throw me out._

"Just some water," Ash tells him with a smile. "Thanks."

He leaves her with a menu and a place setting where the napkin is folded in a neat little pyramid. Ash is aware of, can _feel_, the discomfort of a few people near her table. They've tried to seat her away from the others as much as possible, but even on Tuesday, the place has too many to keep her completely isolated. In her threadbare jeans with the hole in the left knee and her ratty old sneakers and her grey on dark grey camo fatigue jacket with the mesh vest and tank top underneath...she looks more like she's either been dumpster diving for clothes, or like she's some kind of wacko militant survivalist with a massive budget crunch. Neither was far from the truth, but the last part at least had a temporary solution.

The solution was sitting five tables away, by himself. Just like he had the last two Tuesdays. He was a 'venture capitalist.' It meant he lent money to startup companies, in the hopes that they'd hit it big. It also meant he had a good sized wad, because nothing made clients feel good like flashing a big roll of bills.

Ash was just about out of money...and just about ready to leave this town. It was a good combination. Once she'd gotten his wallet and phone, she'd head straight for the bus station. By the time the cops were up to more than scratching their asses, she'd be on her way to another state. With any luck, it'd be at least another day after that before _they_ put the pieces together and got involved. And she'd be back in the woodwork by then, living on what Dr. Venture Capitalist had in his pocket. Ash one, world nothing.

"Would madam care to order?" the waiter prods. He'd come back. With a basket of bread.

She grabs a slice of steaming sourdough bread and wiggles it at the waiter, picking up the menu.

"Almost ready," she says with a grin.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Oct 1, 2007)

Lex arrived early at Desiderio's as part of his normal routine. _'30 minutes of time spent upfront can save you whole chunks of your life in prison.'_ he thought to himself. He had learned that the hard way before. Keeping his sunglasses and his leather duster on as he walked inside from the street, he felt the comforting weight of his Desert Eagle hanging below his left armpit...just in case. His nice clothes fit in well with the style of this place, and his straight blonde hair was pulled back into a ponytail to keep it out of his way. Stepping in the door, Lex searched the room for any hint of trouble. The glow of his eyes was blocked by his sunglasses as he looked for ...'other things' in the room as well. He gave a small start as he spotted the girl sitting at a table across the room. Not that he wouldn't have noticed her anyway dressed like she was in this place, becasue she stuck out like a nark in the prison yard. But the fact that he could see her glow, just like his own but stronger, meant that maybe his 30 minutes wasn't early enough. Because it seems that somebody has planted a little backup here just in case things went ...badly at this meeting.

Now that he had the lay of the land scoped out though, there was nothing to do but wait. Following the waiter back to the table in the corner near the door to the restrooms and the kitchen, Lex took his seat along the back wall so he could see everybody else in the room without being snuck up on. Most especially, he kept the grunge girl in his sight even as he sipped his ice water and waited for the meet to start. Assuming that the girl was backup for the guy Lex was meeting with, he admired her commitment to not giving herself away. She never once glanced his way. In fact, if he didn't know better, he'd say she was casing the lonely rich dude up the aisle a bit. _'Sure she is. That's just part of the act I bet. Knowing my history if they get into playing good cop/bad girl, she can jump up and do something obviously illegal and then us 'criminals' can escape together. Then I'll have the tail with me instead of them having to find or follow me. Really damn clever, these people.'_ he gives a mental salute to the girl who refuses to look his way...


----------



## Committed Hero (Oct 1, 2007)

*Outside the VA Hospital - Reed*

Howard is late, which is something hasn't been before.  It's not the first time that things have changed, so you've learned to adjust.  In this particular case, you tailed him home to an apartment the last time you met.  It's a fairly short drive from the hospital.  After about twenty minutes, you start to wonder if something serious is wrong.

*Inside Desiderio's - Lex and Ash*

Shortly after noticing the young teen, Lex sees two large men rise and approach him through the crowd of lunchgoers.  Either ex-military or ex-con, by the look.  One of them, however, gives off a vibe unlike any you've felt before.  It's like his soul is a black pit, pulling your senses closer to nothingness his body conceals.  Consciously, you struggle to remain unaffected by this sensation.  

"Mister _?" the other one asks.  

Ash is buttering her slice of bread when her phone buzzes.  It's a text message from an address she doesn't recognize.

"Ashley?  We need your help.  _He _needs your help."


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Oct 1, 2007)

Blinking behind his sunglasses like he's trying to clear water out of his eyes and make his vision clear again, Lex looks up at the two burly men nearing him as the hairs on the back of his neck stand up. Trying to act non-chalant as he crosses his arms left over right in front of him, he attempts to casually get his right hand within quick grabbing distance of his gun. _Dammit!_ he yells at himself _Maybe I can make a run for it through the kitchen if I need to..._

"Mister _?" the other one asks.

"Yeah? What the frak you want?"  Lex asks with more bravery in his voice than he feels in his head. _Two against one...great, just great man. I am so going back to prison for this drek._


----------



## Committed Hero (Oct 1, 2007)

"We're with the boss," the talkative one replies, motioning to a man seated at a table against a far wall.  You hadn't met this Perdue guy in person, so you are unsure if this is legitimate.  Still, you follow and take a seat at the empty place.   

"What'll you have sir?" a waiter asks.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Oct 1, 2007)

Lex is bullied into following the two bruisers over to the other table. Sitting down on the outer edge of the booth and hoping that the tough guy doesn't force him to scoot over and be blocked in, Lex surveys what he is now considering to be 'the opposition'. He spends a moment of silence looking over the man in front of him and checking to see if he is 'special' too. (Detect Psionics)

Thinking quick, Lex decides to try an old trick and see what he can learn. "So, you must be Mr. Parker that I'm supposed to meet here, right? I see you got here early too. What's with the goon squad here? I thought this was supposed to be a friendly meet and greet, not a strongarm operation."


----------



## Committed Hero (Oct 1, 2007)

You're at a table, and they don't seem to be hemming you in.  No one there seems to be registering any sort of talent, except for the silent man whose soul seems empty.  

"He'll have a beer," says the third man as you settle in.  "Parker is a new one on me.  No one here by that name," he smirks at his bodyguards, who do nothing in return.

A waitress returns with a glass of beer.  It looks good, especially since you told yourself you'd try to go easy on the booze now that you were a free man.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Oct 1, 2007)

Paranoid and not caring if he shows it, Lex doesn't do anything with the beer besides look at it longingly. Switching his stare up to the man who spoke, Lex asks "Okay then, what is your name? You see if there is one thing jail teaches a man, it's not to trust anybody till they've earned that trust. So, since I've never seen you before and I came here to listen, you better start talkin' unless you want me to start walkin' Mr. ...?"


----------



## Committed Hero (Oct 1, 2007)

"My name is Perdue.  You haven't forgotten the name of the man who got you out, have you?"

He looks at your untouched beer.  "I honestly don't care whether you can handle the alcohol.  It's not like I'll be telling your PO.  There are more important things to worry about."


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Oct 1, 2007)

"Forgotten the name, heck no. But at the same time I had no way a' knowin' that you were Perdue since I've never seen you before." Lex says plainly. "As for the beer, I'm not too thirsty just yet. I expect to be doing more listening than talking here, so why don't you go ahead and tell me what these more important things to worry about are."


----------



## A Crazy Fool (Oct 1, 2007)

Reed looks around him, looking to see if there is anyone else hanging around or watching him. He also uses detect psionics and searches for any odd auras. As a matter of habit, he checks his pockets to make certain he has all of his weapons on him (he would do this regularly) and he moves to a less observable position somewhat nearer to his car, ideally where there is possible cover. He will do his best to sit or rest as inconspicuously as he can near it. If Howard doesn't call or show up in annother few minutes, Reed will drive past Howard's apartment, aware that someone else could be listening in on a cell-phone call.


----------



## Committed Hero (Oct 1, 2007)

*Reed*

It's been long enough that you're ready to check his apartment.  His car is in a space out front.

*Lex*

"Right to the point.  Good,"  says Perdue.  "You obviously can tell that a man with your talents is wasted in prison.  On the outside, though, there's no limit to how high an ambitious man might climb.  It's all a question of what you're willing to sacrifice to achieve your goals."

The other men start to eat the bread and antipasto that has been brought to your table.


----------



## A Crazy Fool (Oct 1, 2007)

Reed will park and check to see if there any cars parked without a permit. He will look through the windows of these to see if there is anything suspicious in any of them. If he finds nothing, he will ring the buzzer to see if he gets an answer.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 1, 2007)

Ash looks at her phone in annoyance, and a chill runs down her hackles.

_Jesus, they know I'm here._

No. No way. First, that wasn't how _they_ worked...whoever the hell _they_ were. If they knew this cell, knew enough to name her on it, they'd know where she was, and she'd be lighting the restaurant up while dodging bullets and worse...and maybe getting dead this time.

So who the hell?

_Screw it. Mission abort. I'll get some cash somewhere else. This stinks._

Ash gets to her feet and starts towards the door when she sees the guy being 'escorted' off to a shady corner by two thugs.

He needed her help? Was that the guy?

Not that she was seriously considering going up against two monsters like that for some stranger...but now her curiosity was rumbling, like an old engine too long in the garage. She paused near the door, watching to see what happened, despite all her instincts insisting she flee.


----------



## Committed Hero (Oct 1, 2007)

*Reed*

Nothing looks out of place in front of the building.  Everything is as it should be, but your intuition says otherwise.  You ring the buzzer, but no one answers.  This is not a high-security apartment block; you can enter the vestibule and take the elevator to his floor without a key.

*Ash*

Your cel vibrates again with another message.

Don't turn your back on a kindred soul, Ash.  There are far too few of us to begin with.

There is a "reply" function to the message service.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Oct 2, 2007)

"Somehow Mr. Perdue, this isn't quite the speech I was expecting to hear. I was expecting more of a 'service for your country and good deeds and honor' kinda thing with fireworks and apple pie. As for my ambitions and goals, well getting out of prison has pretty much satisfied both of those for now. As for 'what I'd be willing to sacrifice', well now thats a very loaded question now isn't it. Reminds me of the Whamphyri in some books I was reading on the inside. Masters of doublespeak, riddles, and shady deals that rarely went anyone's way but their own." Lex says with a grin of rememberance.

"So if I'm sacrificing to fulfill my ambitions, what kind of sacrifice are we talking and what kinda payout, chummer?"


----------



## A Crazy Fool (Oct 2, 2007)

Reed will return to the trunk of his car to get a ski-mask and sunglasses, which he will pocket. (OOC: it is a reasonable assumption he has a ski mask and sunglasses, what with the gun annd glowing eyes and all, right?) In the elevator, he will put on the mask, being carefull to hide his hair completely. He will keep his taser in hand-which is in his sleeve-andready to use. He also makes certain that his revolver is within reach. (I will ready a taser attack on any armed person standing outside the elevator doors)


----------



## Committed Hero (Oct 2, 2007)

*Lex*

Perdue lights a cigarette with a chuckle.  "Well you've obviously made some poor decisions in the recent past.  I'd like to know if that's made you timid.  If you're not even going to eat with us, or you think a glass of beer will get the better of you, maybe you're not what I expected.

"But this much is true:  you have a treasure locked up in that thick head of yours.  My God, it might be the case that you don't even understand that.  So if you intend to remain on the outside, you may want use that part of you with a bit more tact.  The people I represent haven't completely made up their mind about your ultimate disposition."

The cigarette is quite strong.  Maybe a filterless Camel or something; you're having trouble focusing through the smoke to see this guy's face.

*Reed*

The hallway is deserted; most of the renters are at work.  Howard's door is clearly unlocked, and open a couple inches.  There are no sounds coming from within the apartment.


----------



## A Crazy Fool (Oct 2, 2007)

_The hell with this._

Reed puts away the taser and draws and unsafetys his revolver. He heavily pushes the door open, taking care to stay behind the doorframe. If there is no immediate response, Reed takes a quick glance before letting his head bounce back behind the frame. He then manifests detect psionics.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Oct 2, 2007)

Lex laughs at first, chuckling to himself as Perdue continues. By the end of it, he's not laughing anymore and looks deadly serious. "Life is full of good and bad decisions. What's important is learning from them. Timidness could be mistaken for caution, and one person's caution is anothers paranoia. So me not drinking this beer and eating with you can be timid, or cautious, or stupidly paranoid. Take your pick of definitions, but I'm not a coward. Only a real coward reacts by doing the opposite thing just because he's accused of being afraid. So I'll continue to not drink this beer or eat with you today. Not because of fear or because you may have poisoned it, but because I don't *trust* you yet. Which isn't the same as distrust, just an absence of it. And I don't much care if I'm what anybody expects." Lex snarls in defiance.

"As for my...treasure. My talent? I know what it is I've got, yes indeed. And the ONLY time that I used it without tact was after it first appeared when I was already in jail. Since then I've been practicing where noone else can see and I've got it pretty well under wraps unless I need it." Lex says while reaching out for the salt shaker from the middle of the table. His hand nearly getting to it before the shaker jumps ever so slightly into his fingers. (One free use of Far Hand)

"And the worst of all is the threats. Bad enough that you can't just come out and say what you want, or offer me some job, or whatever. But you gotta threaten me?!" Lex says with quiet anger. "Ain't nobody gonna determine my 'ultimate disposition' but me. And before you go threatening with the whole 'We got you out of prison and we can put you back there' spiel, why don't you just save it. Cut to the chase and spill the deal 'cause I ain't too squeamish to hear it. What you want, what I get, and where we go from here. If you can't handle that, then I'm walking outta here Mr. Perdue and if ya wanna stop me at that point, you'll have to use a lot less tact than you want...and so will I."


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 2, 2007)

Committed Hero said:
			
		

> *Reed*
> 
> Nothing looks out of place in front of the building.  Everything is as it should be, but your intuition says otherwise.  You ring the buzzer, but no one answers.  This is not a high-security apartment block; you can enter the vestibule and take the elevator to his floor without a key.
> 
> ...




Ash scowls. Kindred soul her hind end. Whoever this was talked like a Hallmark card.

She texts, -WHO R U???-


----------



## Committed Hero (Oct 2, 2007)

*Reed*

There is a device in the room that registers with your power.  Its on the floor somewhere inside the apartment.

*Lex*

"I can understand the trouble you have appreciating your situation.  But your choices boil down to two:  come with us willingly, or unwillingly.  There's a car out front whenever you're ready."

You need to make a Fortitude save.

*Ash*

I am the Guru.  I'm offering you a chance to save another's life today, and perhaps yours soon thereafter.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Oct 2, 2007)

Coughing in the thick smoke, Lex trys to blink away the blurriness from his eyes and focus... _'Willingly or unwillingly!?'_ he thinks to himself as if just now hearing it. Shaking his head to clear it, Lex tries to stand quickly, shoving his chair out from under him where it tips over and clatters onto the floor. "Screw that man, you ain't gonna kidnap me!" he yells at Perdue, hoping that more attention will serve better now than no attention. _'I should double tap this dude, but being on parole and even carryin' this handcannon would get me thrown back inside so I better save that for last resort.'_ Holding out his left hand towards the nearest goon, he pushes hard with his power hoping to hit and daze the man for a moment so he can make his escape.

OOC: Fort save (1d20+4=21) 
Assuming that this save keeps him active Lex does a 2nd free zero power use for day. Daze- DC13 Will save or take no actions for one round. And since it appears we might need this...Init (1d20+2=18)...just in case.


----------



## A Crazy Fool (Oct 2, 2007)

Reed sidesteps into the open doorframe and points the pistol at any person (or if there are none, the source of the psionic aura) 

If anyone is in the room: "Freeze and put your hands on your head," Reed says in a level indoor voice. (Intimidate)

(Reed's initiative is 15, and he cannot be surprised)

Spot
Spot (1d20+1=5) 

Intimidadte
Intimidadte (1d20+10=25) 
(excludes possible bonus from the gun)

Initiative
Initiative (1d20+6=15)


----------



## Committed Hero (Oct 3, 2007)

Reed

There is a man's body lying on the floor, in front of a TV set.  It looks as though he died from a gunshot wound.  The psionic reading is coming from his left hand, which is jammed awkwardly underneath his body.

[giving Ash a chance to post]


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 3, 2007)

_I am the guru, koo koo kachoo,_ Ash thinks nonsensically, and can't help but snicker.

She starts to type something that probably would have been hardnosed and impressive...but before she's two letters and a random punctuation mark into it, things start happening.

The guy stands up fast enough to throw his chair to the floor, then shouts something about kidnapping.

Why she does what she does next, Ash will ask herself for no small amount of time. But the moment she realizes the guy needs some kind of distraction...fast...she acts without thinking, on instinct.

Ash scoots to get a tree between her and most of the patrons, and lifts a hand. The air around her hand shimmers and wavers...then erupts in a narrow jet of blue-yellow flame. It licks up to the ceiling and plays over the flower-like shape of a fire sprinkler.

All at once, the restaurant is bedlam, filled with shrieking alarms and drenching fans of water from above!

(Hoping to mess up the enemy actions/cover my approach next turn )


----------



## A Crazy Fool (Oct 3, 2007)

Reed's eyes, hidden by silver sunglasses dart about the the room, still looking for a person or some other clues.

_This has to be a trap, somebody's framing me._

 If it seems clear, he cautiously aproaches the body, looking for any indications of the cause of death (is it Howard?). He then grabs whatever object the body held in it's left hand (and whatever is in it's pockets, wallet, keys, etc.) and leaves as quickly as he can without making too much noise. He will return to his car and park in an emoty lot somewhere and change his clothes. He will also manifest object reading on the item. Then he will find a payphone a safe distance away to call Howard's cell phone (If the body wasn't Howard's)


----------



## Committed Hero (Oct 3, 2007)

*Reed*

It looks like Howard.  There is a wallet in the pants pocket which confirms it.  His concealed hand was holding a strange-looking crystal.  When it touches your flesh a jolt of psychic energy courses through you.

I'm already dead - I see Bell's car outside, and he's got the BLIP with him.  I'm using whatever energy I can spare to charge this thing.  Let the guru know that he's on to us, somehow.  If anyone gets to me, this is the guy I need to find -

- a picture of a thin young man, possibly just a teen, with blonde hair and blue eyes leaps into your brain -

his name is Lex.  Seems like a good enough kid, just a bit of bad luck.  But real potential, I could feel it.  I was supposed to pick up the Emerson guy and meet them both at Desiderio's for lunch.  But if Bell finds the mug shots that kid is toast.  I was gonna bring him to the Russian at the Hamilton Hotel; he's expecting us.

And one other thing, tell Sherene I love her.

*Lex & Ash*

The big guy with no soul is Lex' target.  He regrets the choice as soon as he tries.  The power Lex expends drips into the man like oil down a sewer drain, and is gone forever.  A buzzing has started up in the back of Lex' throat, like he's swallowed a hornet.  

The man grins but remains seated.  "You don't know who the hell you're messing with, buddy," he smiles like a shark.

Perdue looks at his Rolex.  "You've got about 15 minutes until the convulsions start.  Faint wherever you like; I'll make sure the paramedics bring you where you need to go.  What the f-"

His question is cut off by the deluge from the fire sprinklers.


----------



## A Crazy Fool (Oct 3, 2007)

Reed will first search the appartment for the mug shots mentioned in the message. If he finds them or after two minute, he will leave the building as originally planned. He will then call the guru's phone as he is driving. He will head for the general area of Desiderio's

If he picks up: "This is Reed. Howard's dead in his apartment. He told me to tell you that he's onto us. He also said something about a guy called Bell and a BLIP. What's going on?" Reed does his best to sound collected and calm.


----------



## Committed Hero (Oct 3, 2007)

*Reed*

You do not find any mugshots after a quick search.  One other noteworthy item is a cell phone, however.  As far as reaching anyone in this organization, however, the only number you had was for Howard.  His phone one looks like there are several numbers programmed into speed dial:  Jake, mother, Oblomov, and Carruth.


----------



## A Crazy Fool (Oct 3, 2007)

Reed takes the cell phone and leaves.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 4, 2007)

People jumping up from their tables. Chairs overturning. Waiters looking around in alarm. Chefs boiling from the backroom and colliding with the maitre'd who was running to the kitchen. Bedlam.

Perfect.

The moment after committing was a bittersweet thing. You'd just given up your freedom...going back was gone. You couldn't get to the other fork in the path now. But, on the other hand, once you committed, there was no reason not to give it your all. You traded the freedom to choose with the freedom to push the limits.

She didn't have to hold back anymore. There was a savage, bestial joy in that.

As flocks of diners started to head for the door, Ash ducked a bit low and skirted the outside of the crowd around towards the back of the restaurant, hoping to stay unseen amidst the distraction of the water and alarms, and the chaos of the fleeing patrons.

All she had to do was get to where they were before too many people were gone to hide her.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Oct 4, 2007)

*Lex, Male Cha3/Tel1 (Def 14, HP: 27/27, PP: 6/7 (5/7 free 0-lvl uses)*

His left hand goes to his throat feeling the buzzing start there. 'Convulsions?!' he wonders silently in alarm. 'What the frak have I gotten myself into this time?!'

Then the sprinklers go off and all hell breaks loose. Everybody starts shouting and pushing for the front doors to get out of the restaraunt, but Lex's first reaction is to tilt his head back and swallow a couple gulps of the water showering down on him. 'Now to try and get outta here' he thinks to himself. Envisioning the glow spreading out from his mind, he shapes it to grab the near corners of the tablecloth of Perdue's table. Lifting and pushing the now waterlogged sheet up and forward to try and drape it over Perdue while spilling  all of the drinks and dishes on him in the bargain. Between that and the sprinklers, he hopes to be able to move away from the goons and towards the back door into the kitchen. 'Lots of fun things in there to throw at these guys, and a little more privacy in case I gotta pull out the Eagle...' Lex continues to think to himself, not yet trusting his throat or voice.

[sblock=OOC]Use Control Object (1 PP) to try and move soaked tablecloth (and therefore all the dishes on it) over 'Perdue'.[/sblock]


----------



## Committed Hero (Oct 4, 2007)

A Crazy Fool said:
			
		

> Reed takes the cell phone and leaves.




Destination?  Are you going to try this phone?


----------



## A Crazy Fool (Oct 4, 2007)

Reed will try the cell phone in the car after he has called the Guru. He dosen't wan't to be near the body in case someone comes.


----------



## Committed Hero (Oct 4, 2007)

You don't know the number - Perdue has been your only point of contact (sorry).


----------



## A Crazy Fool (Oct 4, 2007)

Reed slowly walks down the hall to the elevator, his worn out boots making very little noise. In the elevator, he removes and pockets his ski mask, shaking his shoulder length har to make it neat. As Reed steps outside, he looks around him, assesing the parking lot for any potential threats. (OOC: New cars, people sitting in cars, or loitering about, etc.) 

_I guess my only lead is Desiderio's. If Howard was meeting someone else there, they must be at the resteraunt already. It's probably a bad idea to start dialing random numbers on Howard's phone right now, but Howard did say something about bringing Lex to the Russian. Oblomov sounds like a pretty Russian name to me. Best to wait, probably to call this Oblamov guy. Hang on! What if all of this is a setup to bring me into a trap? This is big problem._

Reed's brow wrinkles at the dificult decision that has been forced on him. The wrinkles seem perfectly natural on a face acustomed to worrying.

_Whoever this guru guy Howard was with was obviously against Them, and I've been running for too long. I want to help the guru...unless the guru is made up too. I guess it's worth the risk. If They knew about me, They'd just find me and kill me, all this secret efort would be a waste of time. I suppouse that decides it then. I'll go to Desiderio's and see if I can find the guy Howard wanted to meet.  _  

As Reed drives past Desiderio's to get an idea of his surroundings, he sees the crowd of panicked patrons fleeing through doors that are too small to fit all of them. He also sees the sprinkelers spraying water on a largely imaginary fire. His releif is visible when he sees there is no smoke. 

_It looks like something's up in ther. I bet it's Them. This can't possibly be a coincidence._

Reed swings his car into a parking spot vacated only a moment earlier by a patron. He pulls on his ski mask again and steps out of the car. He looks over the throng of people, checking to see if Lex is among them. He also keeps an ear out for the wailing of sirens. Also, he draws his revolver, holding it low and out of easy sight to prevent any further panic in the stampeding crowd.

(OOC: At what point in the fight would I be arriving. Also, what kind of windows does Desiderio's have, and can Reed see the fight inside. If they're big picture windows, then Reed will just smash one and step in)


----------



## Committed Hero (Oct 5, 2007)

Reed arrives just as Lex is moving the tablecloth over Perdue.  Drinks and plates clatter off the sides of the table.  The tablecloth looks like an agitated ghost trying to cover him.

"It's him!  Stop him!" he yells from behind the wet fabric.  His two helpers rise from the table and will try to engage you this round.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 5, 2007)

(lemme know when/if Ash gets close enough to act, or if she's noticed or whatnot...)


----------



## A Crazy Fool (Oct 5, 2007)

(OOC: Should I use the initiative I rolled before-15?) 

Reed leaps to the nearest available cover, bringing his revolver to bear on the nearest foe. His shot echos off the walls in the relatively confined space of the resteraunt. 

_So it was a trap. They knew I was coming after all. Too late now, I guess._

Reed's eyes dart around the room, sizing up everyone in it. He notices the familiar face of of Lex among the other five combatants.


Attack: Attack (1d20+6=23) 

Damage: Damage (2d8=6)


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Oct 5, 2007)

OOC: Lex has already acted for this round, so if they are engaging then let me/us know what they are doing this round and I'll respond (hopefully) next round.


----------



## Committed Hero (Oct 5, 2007)

We can all roll Init if you like; everyone is here and now.  Worked better than I thought, actually.  Plus yesterday was my face-to-face gaming night; sorry for the delay.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Oct 5, 2007)

OOC: I rolled a 18 for Init and posted it back in post #24 when Lex made his Fort save. No problem on the delay. RL happens.


----------



## A Crazy Fool (Oct 5, 2007)

OOC: My init is 15


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 5, 2007)

I got a natural 1 on init. Total of 4.

Do you want a link, or do you honestly think I'd cheat to get a natural 1?


----------



## Committed Hero (Oct 6, 2007)

Lex is up!


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Oct 6, 2007)

*Lex, Male Cha3/Tel1 (Def 14, HP: 27/27, PP: 6/7(4/7 free 0lvl uses)*

Lex switches targets to the other goon, trying to blast him with a daze effect this time before moving away from them towards the kitchen door...

[sblock=OOC]Daze- Will save DC13 or take no actions for 1 round. (Unless target has 5 or more HD, then unaffected)[/sblock]


----------



## Committed Hero (Oct 7, 2007)

No effect, but Lex is up and at the kitchen door.

Reed can go, then the bad guys.


----------



## A Crazy Fool (Oct 7, 2007)

Reed fires again at the guy he shot at before, bothered by the fact that he isn't dead yet.

He also manifests missive to Lex: _I have a car. Get to the front._


Attack (1d20+6=17) 

Damage (2d8=11)


----------



## Committed Hero (Oct 7, 2007)

With the gunshots the mood of the crowd changes from confused to terrified.  The tough-looking man seated at the table is hit, and bloodstains add to the mess on the tablecloth covering "Perdue."  The third enemy, who was the target of Lex' Daze, pulls a taser and fires it at Reed.  

He takes 4 points of electrical damage and needs a Fort Save (DC15) to avoid paralysis.
Ash can act.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 7, 2007)

(need some situation...where am I relative to the other PC's and NPC's? Do they seem to have noticed me yet?)


----------



## A Crazy Fool (Oct 7, 2007)

Reed is paralyzed.

Fortitude vs. paralysis (1d20+2=12)


----------



## Committed Hero (Oct 8, 2007)

The three at the table are intent on Lex and Reed.  The gunshots have been as effective as the sprinklers in causing chaos.  You are about 10 feet away behind a decorative plant.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 8, 2007)

Ash hunkers down behind the plant and concentrates. She feels her senses expand into time, just a hair...just enough to gain a whisper of warning before an attack hits home. Another few seconds are enough time for her to summon the fire from wherever it hid deep down inside her. Greenish flames that burned without burning, curling around her; engulfing her...protecting her. As always, giving in to the flame was a sick joy, a thrill of release.

She stayed where she was, hoping that the glow of the insulating flames would draw their attention and bring them to her.

(manifesting Combat Precognition for +1 insight to Defense as a std action, and Psi Shield for +3 equipment to Defense as a move action. Psi Shield has a visible effect.)


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Oct 8, 2007)

*Lex, Male Cha3/Tel1 (Def: 14, HP: 27/27, 7/8 bullets in clip)*

Lex flinches as the gunshots echo in the room. His left hand shoots to his chest, imagining a bloody hole there but strangley finding nothing. Turning, he sees a new person coming the opposite direction of the fleeing crowd and holding a smoking gun out pointed at the bleeding goon Lex just ran away from. _I have a car. Get to the front._ Lex hears in his head as the gun bearing man makes eye contact with him. Then the guy gets tazed and starts shakin' like an eppeleptic havin' a fit. Just as Lex is about to act, he is distracted by a green flame shooting up out of nowhere behind one of the fake plants. Blinking his eyes in the water from the sprinklers, Lex is surprised (or maybe not so surprised) to see the 'Grunge Girl' appearently on fire and coming out from hiding towards the fight.

'Well', Lex thinks to himself (or maybe others now too for all he knows) 'I guess since guns are already involved, it won't hurt to add mine to the mix now...' Turning so his back is to the kitchen door, Lex pulls out his Eagle and aims for the guy with the tazer before squeezing the trigger gently and seeing the red laser dot appear to mark his target...and lets the target know soon enough for him to dodge out of the way before Lex's hand cannon adds it's boom to the cacophony of noises...

Rnd 2: Lex shooting at tazer goon w/point blank shot and lazer sight (1d20+4=9, 2d8+1=13)


----------



## Committed Hero (Oct 8, 2007)

You miss, but the goon drops the taser and dives under the table with his boss.


----------



## Committed Hero (Oct 9, 2007)

I don't think that paralysis prevents the use of psionics, do you?  Maybe if you succeed at a Concentration check?


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 9, 2007)

(by RAW, manifesting psi doesn't require a physical action...it's not like spellcasting. Unless he's considered 'helpless,' he ought to be able to...)


----------



## Committed Hero (Oct 9, 2007)

Cool.


----------



## A Crazy Fool (Oct 9, 2007)

Paralysis rounds (1d6=5) 

Reed atempts to clear his hind from the distractions caused by his twitching muscles and calls on the power of his mind to lash out at Perdue with inflict pain. He will maintain concentration for the full five rounds if possible. (Doing 3d6 each round)


Damage rolls:

Inflict pain damage for 5 rounds (3d6=12, 3d6=14, 3d6=5, 3d6=12, 3d6=8) 

Power points used: 3


----------



## Committed Hero (Oct 11, 2007)

Perdue has cleared away the tablecloth with the other man's help.  All o a sudden you hear his cry of pain.  "Get'em!" he sobs.

The tougher-looking man, who resisted Lex' powers,  pulls a butterfly knife from a pocket and smiles at Reed.  "This will be messy."

Hit for 5 points; Ash is up.


----------



## A Crazy Fool (Oct 11, 2007)

Reed does his best to concentrate on his power because he is powerless to do anything else. The pain from the knife however, proves to be too much. Reed will try to manifest inflict pain again, this time on the guy who stabbed him when  it is his turn next.


----------



## Committed Hero (Oct 11, 2007)

Er, did I skip Lex?


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Oct 11, 2007)

I thought we were waiting for Ash to go next. Wasn't hers the lowes init roll? Then maybe Lex after her at the begining of next round.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 12, 2007)

(eee, sorry...I thought I'd already gone...I didn't see that the turn had advanced again. )

"Hey!" Ash calls as the sprinklers drops fizz and spit on the strange flames that surround her, "What, the weird flaming girl's too boring for you? You have to attack the gimp first? See, NOW, I'm mad."

Her right hand flares up into a plume of bright orange, and she makes a motion a lot like a baseball pitcher going for a fastball. With a sizzling roar, a blast of flame rockets off her hand and across the restaurant, leaving a smoky trail in its wake.

(To hit is 16 ranged touch, doing 1d6+2 dmg if it hits. -4 for shooting into melee is likely, I don't think him being paralyzed changes that... Here's the roll: http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1312080 )


----------



## Committed Hero (Oct 12, 2007)

"Holy...she's a psi!  They're all freakin' psis!  We were set up!" yells the man with the knife as the flames wash over him. [6 points of damage]


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 12, 2007)

"Gee, d'ya THINK so?" Ash mocks. "What gave it away?"


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Oct 12, 2007)

Lex tries switching targets to hit the goon who 'absorbed' his powers earlier, but the sprinklers and flying fireballs all mess with his aim too much for him to get off a good shot. "Damn! Why can't I shoot this thing straight!", Lex growls to himself quietly.

Rnd 3: Desert Eagle (w/Point Blank Shot & Laser Sight) at 'Black Hole' thug (1d20+4=11, 2d8+1=12)


----------



## A Crazy Fool (Oct 12, 2007)

Reed tries again to clear his mind to target the knife goon with inflict pain. (use the second dice roll for damage if I succesfuly manifest.)

_You did note seriously just *stab* me. I'm going to kill you now,_ Reed calmly thinks to himself.

Reed's concentration check is a 9, so his power will probably fizzle.
1d20+1=9


----------



## Committed Hero (Oct 12, 2007)

"Get the taser!" Perdue barks to the other goon.  He has scrambled out from under the tablecloth and pulled a cell phone from a pocket.  He flips it open as he makes his way towards the kitchen, away from you.  The BLIP with the knife switches his attention to Ash, slicing through her shirt and drawing blood

5 points, to be exact


----------



## A Crazy Fool (Oct 13, 2007)

OOC: What happened to my power since the guy didn't stab me.


----------



## Committed Hero (Oct 14, 2007)

You jinxed yourself!


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 14, 2007)

(he...what? )

Ash looks down at the slash in her shirt, and the line of red welling up through it, then looks back at her attacker, more surprised than pained or afraid.

_Jesus, he's fast with that thing! I'm getting sloppy...depending on my stuff too much._

"All right...you want to play it hard? I can do that too."

She moves a hand in a quick slashing motion. A column of fire bursts from her hand, but doesn't fly anywhere... Instead it seems to stabilize, forming a long, thin 'sword' of fire projecting from her right fist.

"You're going to wish you'd stayed over there!" Ash claims, as she swings the flaming brand wildly at her opponent.

(Form blazing sword as a move, then attack. 12 to hit http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1314979 ...thank you InvisCastle for continuing to consistantly roll under 10 for 95% of my rolls... Won't bother rolling the 1d6+2 damage.)


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Oct 14, 2007)

*Lex, Male Cha3/Tel1 [Def 14, HP: 27/27, PP: 6/7(4/7 free 0lvl uses), 5/8 bullets]*

Seeing the man in charge trying to leave and communicate via phone, Lex changes targets yet again and misses his shot again because of the water running in his eyes from the sprinklers. "Dammit! What use is having this thing if I can't hit anything with it!" Lex curses to himself while blowing away part of the wall beside Perdue.

Rnd 4: Lex shoots at 'Perdue' (1d20+4=7, 2d8+1=8)


----------



## A Crazy Fool (Oct 14, 2007)

Reed again telepathically lashes out against the knife-goon. This time doing a better job of focusing.

Concentration (1d20+1=18) 

(-9 pp -5 hp)


----------



## Committed Hero (Oct 14, 2007)

Reed can see no evidence that his powers work on the man - he suspects that this person has some innate form of resistance (I'm rolling the checks).  However, the man with the knife seems to understand that powers boosting someone else are still effective - he recoils visibly from Ash's psiblade, even though it misses.  

"Abort!" he yells to the others as he tries to back to where they are huddled in the corridor.  "We need backup!"  

The thug with the taser looks from him to Perdue, who shrugs and mutters, "Let's get outta here."


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 16, 2007)

"Oh, so you're pro-aborting, huh?" Ash inquires nonsensically as she jabs the blade of fire at him again. "Go on! Get out of here then! While you still have your legs!"

16 to hit http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1318473
doing 6 damage http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1318474


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Oct 16, 2007)

Finally getting his aim straightened out, Lex aims right at Perdue and pulls the trigger twice in rapid succession sending two bullets hurtling towards the appearent boss while shouting, "Leaving so soon?! Here, take a free parting gift!!"

OOC: Firing at 'Perdue' using Point Blank Shot (+1), Laser Sight (+1), and Double Tap feat (-2)...Rnd 5: Lex shooting at 'Perdue' (1d20+4-2=20, 3d8+1=14)


----------



## Committed Hero (Oct 16, 2007)

Both men are hit, Perdue seriously - the taser guy drops the weapon and tries to help Perdue through the kitchen door.  The BLIP backs away from Ash, knife still in hand.

"You can't have that thing out forever, babe."

He'll go if you let him.  You can all hear the sound of sirens approaching.


----------



## A Crazy Fool (Oct 16, 2007)

_Oh, come on now guys, you can't seriously think of leaving now._

(Reed targets Perdue with inflict pain again. At the end of next round, he'll be able to get up, right?)


----------



## Committed Hero (Oct 17, 2007)

Yes.  I think another Concentration check is in order, though, because you can't see the target.


----------



## A Crazy Fool (Oct 17, 2007)

Concentration (1d20+1=16)


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 17, 2007)

Ash smirks. "Long enough, big guy...but go ahead and run. I haven't got any more time to waste on you."

She backs up a step, giving the BLIP an opening to escape.

(delaying action to throw a fire bolt if he does anything besides leave...)


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Oct 17, 2007)

Hands shaking, a battle between emotion and logic plays out inside Lex's head. _'Got him good with that shot, now time ta finish the sucker off! Dangit though! If I drop him and the other two run, then the cops will have ballistic evidence to tie to his gun. Shiza! They'll have that anyway from the bullets in the walls! Screw it, I gotta get outta here.'_

Backing up slowly, he keeps his gun trained on the three as they make their escape, ready to shoot if they do otherwise. After that, he looks to the front of the place to see if the sirens are here yet. _'Gotta be close now, gotta get outta here!'_ he thinks again to himself. Looking over at the two strangers who helped him out, he wonders if this is all a massive set up still. But he doesn't have a car here and the guy who got tasered said...no, THOUGHT at him... that he had a car. "Well dude, can you walk to get us to your car or do I run on my own again?"


----------



## A Crazy Fool (Oct 17, 2007)

Reed shakily stands, still somewhat clumsy from the electric shock. (OOC: Did the inflict pain work?)

"Let's get out of here. My car is in the front--silver dodge neon. I don't know where we should go or what we should do, but anywhere beats here at the moment."


----------



## Committed Hero (Oct 17, 2007)

Reed's power did work.  There are plenty of restaurant employees and patrons milling around on the street, waiting for the firemen to arrive.  Occasionally one of them looks over to the three of you nervously.

Ash's pda beeps again with a message.

Call Oblomov.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 18, 2007)

Not being an idiot, Ash shuts off her various powers before leaving the restaurant.

"Car now," she reminds the two men. When her cellphone beeps, she glances at it, then glares at Reed and Lex.

"Okay, you two should know you owe your friend the guru big time. And when you see him again, let him know that he owes me big time. So now we're supposed to call Oblomov, whoever the hell he is, but that'll happen after we get some distance between us and the sirens. Lets go! Shotgun!"

She quickly zips into the front passenger seat the moment it's unlocked.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Oct 18, 2007)

Lex gives the guy a hand out to his car and then decides reluctantly to squeeze into the back seat after the girl jumps in the front. _Please let this not be the trap within a trap!_ Lex thinks to himself (hopefully privately).

"Might as well go in with both feet." he says to himself quietly before speaking to the others after they get underway. "Okay, who the heck is this Guru and who is Oblamov? For that matter, who are you two?!" Lex asks with some frustration in his voice.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 18, 2007)

"No idea who this guru guy is. Some kind of hacker I guess, since he's on my phone and I never gave out the number. Oblomov sounds kind of like a Bond villain though."

She looks back around the seat at Lex.

"I'm Ash."

Then she frowns.

"Wait, you don't know the guru? Then why was he trying to get me to save your keister in there?"

Now she looks expectantly at Reed, obviously expecting that he'll have all the answers.


----------



## A Crazy Fool (Oct 18, 2007)

After he is a good distance away from the resteraunt and heading in the direction of the Hamilton hotel, Reed speks. 
"I've never met the guru in person before. I was supposed to meet with one of his guys, at Desiderio's today. His name was Howard. He never showed. Then I checked his appartment and found him dead. He had a cell-phone with somone called Oblomov's number."  says Reed. "You should probably use Howard's phone to call this Oblomov guy. If he's not with us, he won't have any of our phone numbers." He hands Ash Howard's phone.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 18, 2007)

Ash snorts. "Not having phone numbers doesn't seem to slow these guys down much."

She takes the cellphone, opens it, and finds Oblomov's number. She then calls it on her own phone, declining to use the one Reed took from the apartment.

"You haven't met the guru, but you know him, right? Is there some kind of reward for helping you two out? I don't usually do pro bono, you know. It's not like I can get a regular job."


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Oct 19, 2007)

"Oh crap! I just remembered. Before the firefight in there started, that dude Perdue poisoned me or something with the smoke from his cigarette! He said I had like 15 minutes before I went into convulsions!!" Lex nearly shouts in a panic before realizing that the girl is about to talk with somebody on the phone. More quietly to the guy driving, "Just wanted somebody to know in case I start biting my tongue off back here in a bit."


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 19, 2007)

Ash gives Lex a dubious look.

"That's retarded," she says. "If the cig was poisoned, it would have poisoned him too."


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Oct 19, 2007)

Lex responds to Ash, "Lady, it may sound retarded but I felt this buzzing in the throat right after that and it wasn't normal. Heck, maybe he was lying. But I just wanted somebody to know in case I start doing the epileptic jig back here. By the way, I'm Lex. You said your name was Ash, right? How about you?" Lex asks the driver, "What's your name? Or should we call you 'X'?" After they answer, Lex sits back in his seat and starts murmering to himself in nervousness, though he can be heard just fine by the other two. "Frickin' secret agent crud. Don't know whether I'm in a James Bond movie or some live action Psi-Ops game re-enactment. If I was in England I'd start wondering if you guys were frickin' E-Branch come to save me from the vampires! How much weirder can it get?!"


----------



## Committed Hero (Oct 19, 2007)

Destination - Hamilton Hotel.

Someone answers Ash after three rings:  Слушаю.

After about five minutes in the car, Lex indeed starts to shudder.  It looks like he's in the throes of a high fever, except he's not sweating or delirious.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Oct 19, 2007)

"Umm...G g g guys?" Lex stutters with the force of his shaking...


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 20, 2007)

"Uh yeah, hello? Do you speak english? This guru guy never mentioned speaking Communist."

Ash looks over at Lex, alarmed by the shaking. "Jesus, he wasn't kidding."


----------



## Committed Hero (Oct 21, 2007)

"I am not Communist, young lady.  Who is this?"


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 21, 2007)

"I'm Ash. Someone everyone's calling 'The Guru,' is hacking my phone and telling me to call you. There's two guys I just helped out of Desidero's...Lex and whoever just gave me your number from another phone. He's driving. Anyway, I think we all want to know what's going on, who you are, and why the Guru wants us to talk to you. Oh, and who's the Guru?"


----------



## Committed Hero (Oct 21, 2007)

"Calm down.  The guru helps us - all of us.  If what you say is true, you know where you can meet me.  I can be ready in five minutes.

"Where is Perdue?"


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 21, 2007)

"I have -no clue- what you're talking about. Hold on."

Ash looks up from the phone and announces, "He says you know where to meet him, and he's asking where Perdue is. Who the hell is Perdue? And where is he talking about meeting him?"


----------



## A Crazy Fool (Oct 21, 2007)

"Perdue is the guy Lex and I were suppoused to meet. He's dead. Tell Oblomov that we're headed to the hotel already and that Lex is really messed up. He might want to meet us outside, since bringing Lex in is a little suspicious right now."  

Is Lex's condition getting any worse, or staying the same?

(OOC: I did know Howard's last name from looking through his things, right?)


----------



## Committed Hero (Oct 21, 2007)

(Yes, you know his name and where to go.  Lex is stretched out on the back seat, in convulsions but not pain.  It would have been nearly impossible to get him out of the restaurant in this state.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 22, 2007)

"Oh my god this is so messed up," Ash comments, shaking her head.

On the phone she says, "Perdue's dead, I guess. And the driver says we're on our way to the hotel, but you should meet us outside, because Lex is having a seizure or something."


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Oct 22, 2007)

"W...w....w...wha? P..p..p..perdue w-wasthe g-guy who p-p-poisoned me that I sh-sh-shot twice!" Lex manages to say from between his teeth that are clenched to keep them from rattling.


----------



## A Crazy Fool (Oct 22, 2007)

"I think the guy we met at the resteraunt killed Perdue and took his place at the meeting because I know for certain the guy I saw dead was Howard Perdue."


----------



## Committed Hero (Oct 22, 2007)

"Чёрт возмите!  Yes, we will be there at once, ready with medical equipment."

A slight pause.

"Thank you."


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 22, 2007)

A little embarrassed at the gravitas of the man's gratitude, Ash demurs, "Sure, no big deal. Just a phone call. I'll let 'em know."

She clicks the phone off and reports, "He says he'll be waiting with some medical guys."

As she hands the phone back up forward she adds, "So what's your name? James Bond? With all the codenames and Russians and stuff, I'd almost buy it."


----------



## A Crazy Fool (Oct 22, 2007)

Reed thinks for a moment, trying to decide whether he should use the name on his fake I.D. or tell the truth. 

I really hope this isn't a second trap.

"Name's Emerson, Reed Emerson. Oh, and I will not have my martini shaken *or* stirred," he adds dryly.


----------



## Committed Hero (Oct 24, 2007)

Lex' convulsions continue but he does not appear any worse for wear.  Reed reaches the Hamilton Hotel in a few minutes and pulls into a loading zone out front.  Two men and a woman are there.  One man, balding and gaunt, smokes a cigarette; the other is holding a metal case that looks like a first aid kit.  The woman has here arms folded, hands on the knobs of her elbows, and looks at you warily.  If you look at the man with the cigarette, he nods once as he exhales smoke.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 25, 2007)

Ash eyes the trio warily as she gets out of the car and clears out of the way of the backseat.

"Hey. He's in the back there. You guys are with Oblomov?"


----------



## Committed Hero (Oct 25, 2007)

His accent is even stronger in person.  "I am Oblomov.  And you are 'Ash,' but I do not know this name.  Why are you involved with this?"


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 26, 2007)

Ash points at him and nods.

"That is a really good question. The guru hacked my phone and asked me to help these guys, so I did. Now I'm tagging along kind of hoping maybe there'll be something in it for me, what with me sticking my neck out for a pair of strangers."


----------



## Committed Hero (Oct 26, 2007)

"Then you are, special, as they say.  A 'talent' as are these others."

His two companions have dug into the first aid kit and are monitoring Lex, who can do nothing but shudder as the drug courses through his system.  After satisfying himself that Lex is in no danger, the male asks, "Can you help me get him upstairs?"


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Oct 26, 2007)

Knowing that he isn't gonna get more than a single word out between his chattering teeth, Lex pointedly makes eye contact with Ash, Reed, Oblamov, and the other two who are helping him before saying "Tha-tha-than-tha...THANKS."


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 30, 2007)

"Tell me something I don't know," Ash replies.

She glances at Lex, a little startled by his thanks. Again, she seems a little embarrassed, but pleased as well.

"You're welcome," she tells him. "Take care of yourself."

Ash looks back at Oblomov then. "So what's next?"


----------



## Committed Hero (Oct 30, 2007)

Together your odd party brings Lex up to a room.  He is placed on the bed while everyone gathers around him.  In about ten minutes he appears over the effects of the drug.

To Ash's question, Oblomov replies,  "Well, it's up to you.  Today you saw the sort of people we are up against on regular basis.  To them, we are trained circus animals or lab rats.  

"If you say so, however, we can look out for each other.  That's why the guru is interested in these two.  And you."


----------



## A Crazy Fool (Oct 30, 2007)

"I'm definitely for that," says Reed enthusiastically, "They want us all, and we are better off watching each other's backs. I think maybe we should be leaving soon. It is possible someone caught my liscence plate number."


Reed also sends a missive to Oblomov: _Howard left a message. Said something about a BLIP. Can I speak openly?_


----------



## Committed Hero (Oct 31, 2007)

Yes - but it behooves us to speak publicly also.

He continues aloud.

"One of the persons you met today was what we call a BLIP:  a human born with latent immunity to psionics.  For some reason, he lacks any susceptibility to psychic powers - nor could he learn a discipline if he wanted.  You could not even find one with psionics, although if you tried, the void where you might find his soul would certainly alert you that something was amiss. 

Some say this is a genetic anomaly.  This is possible, but I feel it is more innate than that.  I feel such people lack an empathic connection to the rest of the human race.  This is important, because it means they are also clinically detectable as sociopaths.

I am impressed with you because you divined the way to affect a BLIP nonetheless.  He cannot prevent powers from affecting the environment around him.  Fire, from whatever source, will still harm one.  If you remove the floor from underneath one, he will still fall."

Oblomov smiles.

"And yes, feats like that are possible."


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 31, 2007)

Ash shrugs. "I don't know souls or blips or whatever. But I haven't yet seen something that won't burn or melt if you get it hot enough."

"I've gotta ask though...I know what THEY are. I've been on the run from THEM since I was fifteen. But who is 'we'? Who're you and this guru with?"


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Oct 31, 2007)

"I second Ash's question." Lex says now that his shakes are gone. "What is your group and what do you stand for? I know those others were willing to drug and kidnap me to get me, but sometimes the lure can be a helping hand instead of a closed fist. Glad as I was for the help from Ash, Reed, and you, until I know what you people do and what you expect of me I can't jump in blindly. I can't afford to." Lex says with a sad look.


----------



## Committed Hero (Oct 31, 2007)

"Our group has no name.  At the present we are little more than a group of concerned friends.  The guru was the first person to realize the threat that actives like us face in the world.  He is extremely secretive, however.

"And our enemies are just as secretive.  The man you encountered was named Merrill Bell.  Believe it or not, he a faculty member of both Stanford and Princeton.  Two schools with a long history of examining psychic phenomena.  The group he works for is called Gunsight - with a "Φ."  The General University Network for Psi Technology.

"They are not as cute as that might indicate.

"I'm afraid I cannot offer you much in the way on enticements to join us.  Certainly, you may train your minds with us if you like.  Unlike most others interested in the field, you are completely free to make your own choice."


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Oct 31, 2007)

"Hmm..." Lex thinks for a moment. "G.U.N.Psi T., interesting. So since you aren't really a group except of concerned friends, I guess that puts me with you for now because I gotta say I'm pretty concerned that this Bell guy tried to kidnap me. The next question that comes to my mind then is what did they want me for? The name of their group interests me too. 'Network for Psi Technology'...I mean, how do you mix Psi stuff with tech? Do they have some kind of tech to block powers or erase peoples powers? Or are they trying to go all 'H.A.R.D. Corps' and steal our powers into their machines to use as they want against us?"

Rubbing his throat, Lex asks "By the way, do have anything to drink here? My throat is still a little raw from whatever that smoke did. So if I'm with you guys, you can help me train my mind or powers to get stronger? That could be useful considering I had to resort to my gun back in that fight. So where do we go from here? If we're all just concerned friends then there isn't a secret base to stay at I guess or missions to go save the world. I guess I'm asking because if that Bell guy knows my name now then I'm not sure how safe it is for me to go home again."


----------



## A Crazy Fool (Nov 1, 2007)

"Your car starts looking really comfortable after a few weeks," says Reed ruefully.


----------



## Committed Hero (Nov 1, 2007)

Oblomov gets several bottles of beer from the room's mini-fridge.  He opens one himself and continues.

"We may be just friends, but we have a lot of resources ourselves.  And if you are worried about Bell, we may be able to take steps to prevent him from harming any of you."


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 2, 2007)

"You can't go back," Ash tells Lex moodily. "Whatever life you had before, it's over now."

She looks over at Oblomov and reaches out a hand to make grabby motions at one of the beers.

"That's a tall order. What would something like that cost us?"


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Nov 2, 2007)

"Well, you can be sure that he's gonna be even more pissed since I put two bullets into him. But I guess I'd like to do what I can to stop him from messing with us. If that means we go after him and his group instead, then so be it. Forewarned is forearmed, and if we work as well or better than we did in the cafe back there we should do pretty good. That is, if Ash and Reed are interested." Lex says with a look to the other two.

Continuing before they answer though, he says "As for me, I guess I'm gonna have to join up with your 'group of friends' for now, Mr. Oblamov. At least until we take down Mr. Bell and his goons, making it safe for me to pick up my life again where I left it. Unless by that time I decide to stick around. So, what's the next move?" he asks before taking another swig of his beer.


----------



## A Crazy Fool (Nov 3, 2007)

"I agree with Lex, definitely count me in," says Reed. Adding to Lex: "Removing Bell from the picture probably won't garuntee your safety, I would think that if he knew about you, other people would too."


----------



## Committed Hero (Nov 4, 2007)

Oblomov smiles, but adds cautiously.  "I wish I could say that this decision is the right one for you all.  But things have changed in your lives since this morning, and all we can do is make the best of it."

So, let's level up and get more powers.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Nov 8, 2007)

"Time to liquidate some of my assets then. I guess they're right, you really can't go home again. Ha!" Lex laughs at his own joke. Once he gets set up wherever Oblamov manages to stash him, Lex starts training his mind with the others to see what they and he are truly capable of.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 8, 2007)

Ash stands a little ways apart, hands stuck in her pockets...clearly torn between conflicting desires.

"Just...just slow down a second," she demands. "I don't even know any of you, you know? I was doing just fine before. What can your little 'circle of friends' do for me, Oblomov? Why should I trust any of you?"


----------



## Committed Hero (Nov 8, 2007)

"A home, perhaps?  A place from where you won't have to flee?

And you needen't worry about us cramping your style.  No offense, but in her glory days, Sherene here was twice the nihilist you look like you are."

She says nothing.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 8, 2007)

Ash folds her arms and glowers at Oblomov.

"Okay, lemme rephrase. I don't get this. So we bring you Lex, tell you your guy's dead...now what? Are you gonna stick us in a hotel? Wave bye and let us go our own way? You're saying we get a home or whatever, but I don't see a spare house lying around. Lets have some specifics."


----------



## A Crazy Fool (Nov 10, 2007)

"Just any home doesn't ensure our safety. Staying in one place is dangerous. I second Ash's question."


----------



## Committed Hero (Nov 10, 2007)

"We have safe places to rest and train.  Not exactly mansions, but safe.  There are more of us than you realize."


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 10, 2007)

"Okaaayy..." Ash draws out, motioning.

"Go on. Where is the close one? How are you going to get us there? Don't stop now..."


----------



## Committed Hero (Nov 10, 2007)

"Well, we have a farmhouse in an adjoining county which is secluded enough for our needs, and when you feel that physical activity is needed after so much mental stress.  That's where I would be taking you if you agree.  It is still connected to the outside world, if you are concerned."


----------



## A Crazy Fool (Nov 10, 2007)

"How safe is it?" asks Reed, not quite sold yet, "What are the chances They'd find us?"


----------



## Committed Hero (Nov 12, 2007)

"It has been secure for three years - and there have been more concerted efforts to find us that what you witnessed today."


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 12, 2007)

"How many other people are staying there?" Ash wants to know.


----------



## Committed Hero (Nov 13, 2007)

"You three would make eight.  That includes me, Sherene and Karl here.  At least at the start, many of us come and go as we please."


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Nov 13, 2007)

"Well, gonna ship us off the the funny farm..." Lex jokes again. "Seriously though, sounds interesting. Who are the other two that are already there?" he asks Oblamov.


----------



## Committed Hero (Nov 13, 2007)

"In due time.  The twins will be happy to meet you, trust me."


----------



## A Crazy Fool (Nov 14, 2007)

"It sounds better than my car."

(OOC: I was gonna use the funny farm crack. Too slow, I guess.     )


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 14, 2007)

Ash looks at the others, then at Oblomov. Seeming to be weighing her options. She hated to admit it, but there weren't many. She was basically out of cash and had to get out of town. Her meal ticket had bolted. 

"Throw in some fast food on the way there, your treat, and you have a deal," she decides.


----------



## Committed Hero (Nov 15, 2007)

A month goes by.  By the end of it, each of you are feeling more comfortable in the same place than you have on a long time.  Oblomov's farmhouse is an old ramshackle home amid fields of waving corn.  Each of you take turns doing some of the chores with the others living there, when the mental strain of training is too much.  But despite that hardship, you all have learned a great deal about yourselves in this period.  Each of you have discovered powers and reserves of strength you never dreamed you had.

When he is present, Oblomov directs your training, while Karl and Sherene deal with the ins and outs of running the farm.  Karl is German, although he never reveals from which half.  Sherene is the quieter of the two, definitely of Middle Eastern extraction.  Neither of the two use any powers in your presence.

The other two occupants are nine-year-old twins, Daniel and Isabel Oquendo.  according to Karl, they are the children of illegal immigrants from Central America - although they can pass for completely typical American kids.  After a week, all of you learn not to play games of any sort against them.  While they do not manifest any powers, they share some sort of rapport that allows them near-complete but silent communication.  Despite your strenuous routines, they make any hardship you feel a little more bearable.  

Finally one day, Oblomov returns from his trip into the city with a large stack of blueprints.  "With Civil Engineering permits and specs, you don't need to be psychic," he announces, dropping the load onto the large, square-cut table in the kitchen.  "GUNΦT is on the eighth floor."

If you have any general questions before we start planning the assault, now's the time.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Nov 15, 2007)

Rubbing his sore shoulder from working hard out in the field, Lex walks in on Oblamov's announcement. His eyes light up and he exclaims "We're gonna take the fight to them!? Sweet! Better than the X-Men even. Xavier would never let them go out and take down the bad guys proactively. Now if only my eyeball melting power would kick in, I'd give those goons from last month a sight they'd never forget...their last!"

Lex pulls up a chair and starts looking through the maps and charts to see what's what...


----------



## A Crazy Fool (Nov 15, 2007)

"Much as I hate to copy someone else's lines, I've gotta ask it anyway,"  says Reed, pulling up his chair before continuing. "We're going to need guns...er, lots of guns. In all seriousness, how is the weapon thing going to work. I love my revolver, but there are a few problems. I can't silence it for one thing. I assume if GUNΦT shares a building with other people, stealth will be important."


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 16, 2007)

"Just three of us, huh?" Ash says skeptically. "Taking out the whole Men In Black HQ? You've got to be kidding."


----------



## Committed Hero (Nov 18, 2007)

"You'll not be alone.  And while I disagree about how useful guns will be here, we will have access to any of the equipment you think is necessary."

A quick look at the blueprints shows you that the building itself is ten floors high.  There does not appear to be much security at the entrances on the ground.

If anyone wants to roll a relevant skill check, let me know what you're thinking and let fly.  I want sort of an Ocean's 11 planning montage out of this, if that's cool with you guys.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 18, 2007)

(hee, it's fine, but I haven't seen that. I'll go with the flow though. )


----------



## A Crazy Fool (Nov 18, 2007)

If they've got BLIPs there, we'll probably want guns. How many people are usually in the building and do they have powers?


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Nov 19, 2007)

"So, do we have any idea how big their operation is? How many people working for them other than the three we already dealt with? Do they occupy the whole 8th floor, or just part of it? Any sign that they regularly use helicopters or anything from the roof? Or is it even clear enough on the roof to do that? Wouldn't want them to escape that way. Any chance we can have a couple snipers on nearby rooftops to pick them off if they show up on the roof? Or could we go in through the rooftop ourselves? Something about going up through 7 floors of civilians strikes me as scary. Too many places for them to have cameras or their own security system to see us coming. What other businesses are in that building or on that floor if our badguys don't take up the whole floor? Anything we can use for cover for getting into the building?" Lex blurts out bunches of questions rapid fire as they come to the surface in his brain. "Hmmm, that's good for a start. We'll see what else I can think of in a bit..."

Lex goes over the plans, trying to gather what information he can from them. He also thinks back to some of his criminal friends and ways that they've talked about getting into places where someone wasn't supposed to be and how to do it without notice...

Lex Gather Info check and Knowledge(Streetwise) check (1d20+10=23, 1d20+5=23)

OOC: These were the only skills I saw that seemed aplicable to the situation so I gave it a shot and came out pretty good. Hopefully he comes up with some good info...


----------



## Committed Hero (Nov 20, 2007)

Q:  How many people are usually in the building and do they have powers?

The building looks like it might hold up to 1,000 workers on a capacity day.  It looks like there is office space in GUNΦT's floor for 15 or so permanent workers.

Q:  So, do we have any idea how big their operation is?

As far as we know, they bill themselves as an academic organization.  But we've rescued at least one person who claims to have been detained at a special "resort" somewhere on the Upper Peninsula in Michigan. 

Q:  How many people working for them other than the three we already dealt with? 

We don't know.

Q:  Do they occupy the whole 8th floor, or just part of it? 

From the plans, it looks like all of the floor is theirs.  The plans show an anomalous area on the 9th floor that looks as though it is accessible from the 8th floor - and nowhere else.

Q:  Any sign that they regularly use helicopters or anything from the roof? 

There appears to be nothing on the roof.

Q:  Any chance we can have a couple snipers on nearby rooftops to pick them off if they show up on the roof? 

Doubtful.

Q:  Or could we go in through the rooftop ourselves?

That is a distinct possibility.

Q:  What other businesses are in that building or on that floor if our badguys don't take up the whole floor?
Q:  Anything we can use for cover for getting into the building?

We were hoping a small recon mission might answer these questions.


----------



## A Crazy Fool (Nov 22, 2007)

OOC: How powerful do our other allies seem?


----------



## Committed Hero (Nov 22, 2007)

Considering that they can fit in the room with you, not very.  Although Oblomov seems to think he can get help or equipment if you need it.


----------



## A Crazy Fool (Nov 22, 2007)

OOC: I meant psychically--I may just be confused since it's early, though.


----------



## Committed Hero (Nov 22, 2007)

That's a good question you have no idea how to answer.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 22, 2007)

Ash spends some time looking at the maps, but anyone studying her face can tell she's not really seeing them...she seems more lost in thought. Finally she looks up at each person.

"You guys are really serious about this, huh?"

She starts collecting the maps and so on into a neat little pile.

"If so, we won't need these just yet. You have to start at the basics. What are we doing? What do we want to accomplish? We all have to be clear on those, or it'll fall apart."

She plants her hands on her hips and looks around again.

"So. What specifically are we trying to do? Steal something? Kill everyone? Blow the floor? Blow the building?"


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Nov 23, 2007)

Lex stares at Ash for a moment with his mouth open...then shuts it and shifts his stare to the floor while he puts his hands into the front pockets of his jeans. "Hmmm. Wow. I guess I got a little ahead of myself." he mumbles quietly. Looking up at Oblamov, he says "She's got a point. What exactly ARE we supposed to do here? I mean, besides harrasing and trying to kidnap me, what exactly have these people done? What are their plans or goals that justify what our response is going to be?"


----------



## Committed Hero (Nov 24, 2007)

"For a decade or more, they have been involved in a concerted campaign to round up as many active psionics as they could find.  And through their connections with researchers in academia, they have access to a lot.  Several of the people we've helped were targeted by GUNΦT before we were able to ensure their safety.  

And they are not known for subtlety.  In fact, the Oquendos are orphans due to their activities.

We'd like to know a bit more about how they find out about us as quickly and as thoroughly as they do.  Ideally, we will be able to install a back door into whatever computer system they have at their headquarters."


----------



## A Crazy Fool (Nov 24, 2007)

"And we have someone who can do that?"


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Nov 27, 2007)

"Okay, so this is a recon in force, not an all out assault. So you've got a hacker who can run the matrix and hack their nodes to install a backdoor if we can get him or her access to their computer? Or just a disk with a program on it that will do the same?" Lex asks, slipping into Shadowruner mode. (Yet another game he's played and loved in the past.)

"So we've got to go in quiet and stealthy then. A secret back door isn't so secret if they know we came in through the front already. Back to intel then- we need to find out what other businesses are in that building to see what we can use as an excuse to be there. Is it time for a scouting trip to survey the area?"


----------



## Committed Hero (Nov 27, 2007)

"Most assuredly." [to both questions!]


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 28, 2007)

Ash nods at all that.

"All right...so yeah. We need to case the place. What are the buildings around it? Any motels or anything we could rent a room in? Um..."

She thinks for a moment, scratching the little curve between her lower lip and her chin.

"And maybe find out what company owns that building they're in. Find out who their landlords are."


----------



## Committed Hero (Dec 1, 2007)

If you guys want to make a list of the activities you want to try, I can boil them down to tasks and time periods.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 1, 2007)

(I suggest we move onto scouting the area in person...we can leave a laundry list of research tasks with Oblomov that they can answer for us when we get back.)


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Dec 3, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> (I suggest we move onto scouting the area in person...we can leave a laundry list of research tasks with Oblomov that they can answer for us when we get back.)



OOC: Sounds good to me.


----------



## A Crazy Fool (Dec 3, 2007)

OOC: Agreed


----------



## Committed Hero (Dec 4, 2007)

[sorry for the delay, for some reason the bookmark to my subscribed threads wasn't working and I figured it was due to site problems]

Any gear you need before the recon trip?


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Dec 4, 2007)

OOC: Good question. Unfortunately, without knowing what other businesses are located there already, we can't really disguise ourselves right as people who should be there already. Lex doesn't have any ranks in Disguise, so I'm not sure how they would try to hide themselves other than hats and sunglasses in case there are cameras. Then we can check the lists of companies in the building and write down any (especially near the same floor) that may be usefull to use as cover on the actual run. If needed, Lex should be able to fast talk their way through some regular security to get where they need to be for recon on this trip.


----------



## A Crazy Fool (Dec 4, 2007)

OOC: Phoenix baisically covered everything. I can use my charm power if I have to.


----------



## Committed Hero (Dec 5, 2007)

It's fairly easy to loiter around the lobby, which you do one lunch hour.  There is a guard desk, but it is not occupied when you visit.  You have a long while to look at the plaque showing the inhabitants of the building.  There are no other tenants listed on the 8th floor.  The 7th floor has a law office and what looks like an insurance or investment firm.  The 9th floor has two listings for one form (BioVacc) and 3 other companies you've also not heard of.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 5, 2007)

Ash spends a few minutes looking at the directory, then wanders away from it before jotting the company names on a small notepad. Google searches for later. She glances at her watch from time to time, as if waiting for something, and looks around, noting the positions of cameras.

In particular, she looks for signs proclaiming "FOR RENT" or "FOR SALE." If there are empty suites in the building, that could simplify things...


----------



## Committed Hero (Dec 7, 2007)

There's no signs here in the building, but she gets the name and number of the management company of the building, who would know.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 13, 2007)

Once she's finished her casing of the foyer, she walks out of the building and across the street before drawing on her notepad a quick sketch of the lobby along with the camera locations and elevator doors marked.

Assuming the others keep pace with her, she looks at them as they catch up.

"So what do you guys think?"


----------



## A Crazy Fool (Dec 17, 2007)

"I'm no epert on this breaking and entering stuff, who we should find out more about the companies near the 8th floor. I could try applying for a job at one of them if any are hiring. I'm very good ad convincing people psycically."


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 20, 2007)

"Mm. Too risky. Takes too long. Here..." She hands him the lobby's business card.

"Call the building's rental management company and see who's where. Just ask for a list of all the current tenants. Less suspicious than asking for just a few floors."

"I'm gonna take some pictures..."


----------



## Committed Hero (Dec 21, 2007)

If you're looking to snap anything in particular, let me know.  Otherwise you can make a Craft (Visual Art) check.


----------



## A Crazy Fool (Dec 24, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> "Mm. Too risky. Takes too long. Here..." She hands him the lobby's business card.
> 
> "Call the building's rental management company and see who's where. Just ask for a list of all the current tenants. Less suspicious than asking for just a few floors."
> 
> "I'm gonna take some pictures..."





Reed does exactly that.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Dec 26, 2007)

Lex looks around the place and memorizes entrances, exits, and hiding spots. He also asks a couple of innocuous questions at the lobby information center while trying to get a glimpse of any security screens they might be watching.

OOC: Sorry been away. Back now and hope to keep posting current.


----------



## Committed Hero (Dec 28, 2007)

Lex notices some cameras, but it does not appear that the guard station has access to them.  There might be a security office somewhere else.

Reed will be able to find out any tenant who has recorded a lease with a quick internet search [if there is something in particular he wants/expects to find, mention it].


----------



## A Crazy Fool (Dec 28, 2007)

-Any tennants that have websites that might be for fronts (poorly designed, useless, false information, etc.)

-Where each business is

-any businesses that might have more security than others for whatever reason


----------



## Committed Hero (Jan 2, 2008)

Since that's a lot of info, if there is anything you want to be present, add it.  Especially if it involves a daring plan.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 2, 2008)

(argh! I was waiting for a reply, and I never noticed your request for a craft check...I don't have that skill, but I can take 10 on a default check for a score of 12...hopefully that's enough for basic photos. She's trying to see if the windows on the floor in question, or immediately above or below, can be seen through well enough to get shots of the inside.)


----------



## A Crazy Fool (Jan 3, 2008)

Especially, Reed is looking for any especially large companies that he could try to pass himself of off as an employee of, as well as basic informationabout the companies to aid in his bluffs. Ideally they would be close to the 8th floor.


----------



## Committed Hero (Jan 4, 2008)

Your photos show the basic layout of the lobby, and the 8th floor corridor, but it does not look as though any windows are visible into the area owned by GUNΦT.  

One of the 9th floor tenants is the human resources department of a corporation you've never heard of (ICS - you don't know what that stands for).  That looks like a fair bet for a large faceless company.

[sorry this is slow]


----------



## A Crazy Fool (Jan 6, 2008)

What do they do and would they require IDs or somesuch?


----------



## Committed Hero (Jan 7, 2008)

A Crazy Fool said:
			
		

> What do they do and would they require IDs or somesuch?




How are you looking for this info?  Asking folks in the lobby or an internet search back home?


----------



## A Crazy Fool (Jan 8, 2008)

Internet combined with best gueses


----------



## Committed Hero (Jan 9, 2008)

If the initial recon is done, I will take things back to the farmhouse and you can make a Research check.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 10, 2008)

(OOC: sorry...just feeling a bit lost as to what to do next...I guess the next phase would be to get more answers. Oh, and if I can get photos of the building's roof, I will. Taking 10 on the roll.)


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 10, 2008)

(OOC: sorry...just feeling a bit lost as to what to do next...I guess the next phase would be to get more answers. Oh, and if I can get photos of the building's roof, I will. Taking 10 on the roll.)


----------



## Committed Hero (Jan 11, 2008)

Are you guys going to poke around up there?  That's the only way to really get photos apart from renting a helicopter.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 11, 2008)

(if there's no way...like no taller buildings around there, etc...then no, she won't be trying to get to the roof of the building they're casing. That'd be a pretty big red flag, I'd imagine. )


----------



## Committed Hero (Jan 11, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> (if there's no way...like no taller buildings around there, etc...then no, she won't be trying to get to the roof of the building they're casing. That'd be a pretty big red flag, I'd imagine. )




There is a taller skyscraper an intersection away; that is a possibility.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 12, 2008)

(mew...I'm gonna try to ressurrect the OOC thread if possible...I think this is a discussion that belongs there. )


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Jan 17, 2008)

OOC: Lex has no further ideas to contribute.


----------



## A Crazy Fool (Jan 18, 2008)

OOC: Same. Sorry for the delay.


----------



## Committed Hero (Feb 5, 2008)

Sorry that this game has stalled.  Real life intruded and has stayed.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 6, 2008)

(OOC - Ouch. Well, RL comes first, of course.  Does this mean the game's on hiatus, or are you calling it off for now?)


----------



## Committed Hero (Feb 7, 2008)

Give me a day to mull it over.  Is that OK?


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 7, 2008)

Sure! Take yer time.


----------

